# Who is your hero?



## Jar1979 (Feb 24, 2011)

Who are your modern day heroes of the faith and why? You may not agree with them on everything theologically, but their integrity, their holiness, their love for the Lord is an inspiration to you.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 24, 2011)

I found your op title humorous because my most recent sermon is titled, "We Need A Hero"


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 24, 2011)

Eric Liddell (of _Chariots of Fire _fame).


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 24, 2011)

My dad. Having witnessed the man's life for all of mine, I know of no one who more faithfully loves, honors, and reflects Christ.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2011)

Saint Patrick of Ireland and Perpetua, the early Christian martyr.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Saint Patrick of Ireland and Perpetua, the early Christian martyr.



Either you misread the OP's clarification of "modern day", or you're showing your age.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Feb 24, 2011)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Eric Liddell (of _Chariots of Fire _fame).


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2011)

My OT/Hebrew prof in seminary became my hero after a story he told us one day in class. When he was a pastor in New York City, he heard one day of a father (somehow known to someone in the congregation) who was so addicted to drugs that he was selling his young daughter just to get drug money. So the prof showed up at the guy's apartment with his two large sons. They managed to force their way in and rescue the girl. The father was so enraged that he filed criminal charges against my prof. He was forced to appear in court, and the somewhat sympathetic judge told him he'd let him off with just a warning if he promised not to do anything like that again. He told the judge, "Your honor, if she goes back to that apartment, I'm going back there with my sons to get her out again." I believe that the state got involved, removed the girl from the home, and she actually wound up having a decent life in the end. And all because my prof cared enough to rescue her out of that horrible situation.

That prof has gone to be with the Lord now. He was the son of Robert Duncan Culver, incidentally.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 24, 2011)

I really admire people who are devoted to prayer and want to encourage others to be devoted to prayer. My husband, my pastor, some friends, Iain Murray, Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## baron (Feb 24, 2011)

Steve Brown of Key Life Network. I love his preaching, teaching, his prayer's. He is so modest.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 24, 2011)

My lovely wife as she has captured the vision of the Proverbs 31 Woman and my Pastor for all he does,these are my heros


----------



## TimV (Feb 24, 2011)

My old pastor RJ Rushdoony. He is pretty much the father of the Christian homeschooling movement and the best friend I ever had.


----------



## jrdnoland (Feb 25, 2011)

The ones I listen to the most and get the most out of are John MacArthur and John Piper.

Both of these Godly men clearly love God, they pour themselves into their sermons and both have awesome websites in which they offer FREE materials.

So many places offer christian materials at a fair price and they are also on my list of heroes.

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------




TimV said:


> My old pastor RJ Rushdoony. He is pretty much the father of the Christian homeschooling movement and the best friend I ever had.


 
How blessed you were, I have read several of his books; he was a godly man!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 25, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> My OT/Hebrew prof in seminary became my hero after a story he told us one day in class. When he was a pastor in New York City, he heard one day of a father (somehow known to someone in the congregation) who was so addicted to drugs that he was selling his young daughter just to get drug money. So the prof shows up at the guy's apartment with his two large sons. They manage to force their way in and rescue the girl. The father is so enraged that he files criminal charges against my prof. He is forced to appear in court, and the somewhat sympathetic judge tells him he let me off with just a warning if he promises not to do anything like that again. He tells the judge, "Your honor, if she goes back to that apartment, I'm going back there with my sons to get her out again." I believe that the state got involved, removed the girl from the home, and she actually wound up having a decent life in the end. And all because my prof cared enough to rescue her out of that horrible situation.
> 
> That prof has gone to be with the Lord now. He was the son of Robert Duncan Culver, incidentally.


 
That's a cool story!



My "hero" is Al Mohler for what he did at Southern to clean house.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2011)

TimV said:


> My old pastor RJ Rushdoony. He is pretty much the father of the Christian homeschooling movement and the best friend I ever had.


 
Rushdoony is certainly up there in my mind. It is amazing how prophetic he was and continues to be yet many in the Reformed camp continue to mock and spit on his grave.

Personally my heroes are the men of 1662 and 1843 who placed the truth of the Bible above personal comfort. Also on that list are Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> My "hero" is Al Mohler for what he did at Southern to clean house.



That's an excellent choice. I told my congregation in a sermon once that I was convinced that 50 years from now Dr. Mohler will be remembered as one of the great giants of the faith who fought the good fight and rescued Christ's church from impending danger. In fact, I think I compared him to J. Gresham Machen -- belittled and despised by opponents in his day, but one whom history will show to be the true godly man (compare Machen to Henry Emerson Fosdick; the latter was far more popular in the day -- not that Machen wasn't respected by those who actually knew Christ -- but which one has history vindicated?).


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 25, 2011)

In no particular order:

Paul Stith - Pastor of Grace Heritage Church in Auburn, AL. I long to like Paul when I grow up - a faithful man, dependent on Jesus, loving people in obscurity and without an eye towards recognition in the world. I want to see the crown on Paul's head when we get to heaven.
Samwise Gamgee - The chief character of the Lord of the Rings. I've learned more about what it means to be a servant of Christ than anybody else I know.
John Owen - Who has taught my soul more about love for Christ and the Gospel than words can articulate. (The namesake of my son.)
John Calvin - Who set up the structure of my theological thinking when I read _The Institutes_ my last year of college.
Michelle Young - My wife and best friend who has taught my more about patience, graciousness, beautify, and a Christ-Centered life than anybody I know.
Dave Harvey, Andy Farmer and Jim Donahue - Pastors and friends that I long to be like. Men who love Jesus and live in such a way that I want to love him faithfully like them.
Robert Young - An example graciousness, love, and wisdom mixed into a fun package as my father that continually inspires me to love those around me and invite them into life.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 25, 2011)

Francis Schaeffer ... I don't necessarily agree with him on every point, but he certainly was no 'ivory tower' theologian. He put the feet on his beliefs.


----------



## EverReforming (Feb 25, 2011)

My parents - like all people, they're not perfect, but they've always been a strong example in my life of what its like to love God, but also in putting that love into action by serving both in their church and throughout their community.


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 25, 2011)

John Piper, the man is full of prayer, puts his relationship with God, his relationship with his wife before his ministry. Piper shows what a man of God should look like. I don't agree with Piper on everything, but he a Christian who is teaching young men how to live for the glory of God.
My grandmother, a women whose life in rooted in Christ and prayer. All my life, every night she would spend reading God's word and praying. There is women I have ever met that has that much discipline for the word of God than she does. My grandmother loves Christ. 
I can name many people who are Christian heroes of this day, from Said Mussa (Man who is set to be hanged in the coming days for his faith in Christ) to my own Pastor. The thing about these people are, when asked if they know how great they are in the Christian faith, they will deny it to your face and believe it in their hearts. They know who is responsible for their sanctification and give that glory to God, not to themselves.


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 25, 2011)

*My nomination*

Currently, my hero of the faith is Julius Mugor, a Kenyan pastor whom I recently met. He is from the remote Pokot people and the first of his tribe to become a Christian. Julius worked some five years before he had his first convert. Now he has planted some 150 churches and some orphanages. He has recently been elected to the Kenyan parliment to represent the Pokot. These people are so remote, they have not had representation before. Working under great poverty and hardship, he and some 50 pastors are bringing the Gospel to these people. They have just established a written language for the Pokot, but the vast majority are iilliterate. He and the pastors, have many native illiterate "evangleist" who work in the remote villages. They reguarly come in to central locations and are taught by the pastors ( who have been schooled) to memorize the Bible verses and lessons and then go back and teach in the remote areas. They have baptized some 30 thousand in the last 20 years. I might add, they do not baptize anyone 'till they have been descipled for at least two years.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 25, 2011)

Charl Van Wyk who returned shots when gunmen opened fire killing church members in a church in South Africa. (A snub .38 pistol vs. AK-47s!) He later visited the gunmen in prison to bring them gospel. And the Christians who are trying to hold to the true gospel in Muslim countries! If I can choose one person in history, Martin Luther would be right at the top.


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 25, 2011)

My heroes would be Dr. Cortez and Pat Cooper. Corty was our interim pastor for almost two years. This man is one of the most godly people I have ever met. He preached with godly conviction and had an incredible gift for leading the people of God in spirit and in truth. I learned so much from him during his time with us. He was inspiring, because all that he preached he strived to live in his personal life. His beautiful wife Pat demonstrated to me what a godly wife looked like. I have never met someone with so much wisdom and gentleness. These two have a marraige that I was blessed to see a small glimpse of. After 55 years they still hold hands and have a very deep love and respect for one another. If I can be half the woman Pat Cooper is I will be blessed indeed.

Corty and Pat walked alongside our family through some very difficult times. I respect this couple deeply. My life has been blessed just by knowing them.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2011)

Historically, Patrick Hamilton, a disciple of Luther and the first Scottish martyr, should be considered.



Joshua said:


> Bob Vigneault, male model.



If we are bringing PB personalities into the mix, then we cannot overlook Ruben, the PB's own resident Batman.

Make that _The_ Batman.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 25, 2011)

D Bonhoeffer


----------



## Edward (Feb 25, 2011)

Mindaboo said:


> Dr. Cortez and Pat Cooper.



It was years before I realized how much influence he had on me when I was in Jr. High. He introduced me to Schaeffer's books. Unfortunately, he did not remain there long.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 25, 2011)

My mother-in-law and father-in-law. They raised my favorite person in the world exceedingly well, and they love eachother and our family sacrificially. They have different strengths that complement eachother so well.


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 25, 2011)

Edward said:


> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Cortez and Pat Cooper.
> ...



My four kids benefitted greatly from him. At our last service with him I found him and my oldest daughter weeping together. He and Pat had a huge impact on her. I am grateful they were able to sit under his teaching. He spoke of Schaeffer often. He had a lot of respect for him. Which church were you at when you met him?


----------



## Edward (Feb 25, 2011)

First Presbyterian - Marietta, GA. He pastored there 1969-71 before going to Nashville. I don't think there was any prospect of the Marietta church going to what became the PCA.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so surprised that only Marrow Man has mentioned J. Gresham Machen. Even John Piper pays tribute to him as evidenced by his chapter on Machen in the book 'Contending for Our All'. In fact, Machen was one of the main reasons why I chose to join the OPC.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 25, 2011)

Currently, it's a tie between J. Gresham Machen and Helmuth James Graf von Moltke.

Machen is one for defending the faith so ably in the midst of both liberalism and utterly well-intentioned compromise with it. Throughout my upbringing in a liberal church, Machen's example and work showed me that true Christianity was viable in the modern world.

Moltke is for illustrating how one can remain a faithful Christian in the face of a viciously anti-Christian state, while avoiding compromise. Even more, his life and actions illustrated how one can work to interpose himself between the State and the evils it seeks to carry out on its people or others.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




Oecolampadius said:


> I am so surprised that only Marrow Man has mentioned J. Gresham Machen. Even John Piper pays tribute to him as evidenced by his chapter on Machen in the book 'Contending for Our All'. In fact, Machen was one of the main reasons why I chose to join the OPC.


 
Make that 3. Machen is also one of the main reasons I deeply appreciate the OPC.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 25, 2011)

Several of my pastors, especially a man named Tony Arnds. You'll like him when you meet him.


----------



## jambo (Feb 26, 2011)

My old neighbour and former army major, John Pott. He was the most remarkable man I have ever met. He was a major in the parachute regiment and took part in the Arnhem raid as depicted in the film "A Bridge Too Far" (His brother-in-law, Lt Col Frost was played by Anthony Hopkins in the film). John had been a Christian since before WW2 and his long Christian experience was something I loved to hear about. John was in his 70's when I moved away from the area but we kept in touch by letter. His last letter to me was in 1994 on the 50th anniversary of the battle of Arnhem when in his 90s he was looking forward to retuning to the area where the veterans were going to parachute into the town again. Almost ninety and he was still jumping out of planes, but when I read that I was not even surprised. A Godly, saintly man, rich in Christian experience, deeply rooted in his faith, an example and encouragement to many.


----------



## dudley (Mar 2, 2011)

Martin Luther, Huldrych Zwingli, John Calvin, and John Knox are among the many men credited with having "begun" the Protestant Reformation in Western Europe. While I admire Martin Luther very much ;my hero is John Calvin and followed by Huldrych Zwigli and John Knox

Whereas Luther sought to prune the bad branches off the tree of Roman Catholic sacramentalism, The only way to legitimately resolve Roman excess was to reinterpret the nature of the sacraments. Pruning the tree was not enough; pulling the tree up from its roots was the only action that could actually fix the problems.

I see the 3 Reformed Protestant leaders Calvin , Knox and Zwigli as the real transformers of the Glorious Protestant Reformation and the re establishment to the church as Jesus Christ intended it. They are my heroes. 

I also think I relate with the 3 because they were Roman catholics who renounced Roman Catholicism as I did and it pope and papacy and all he false teachings and declared themseves Protestants as I also did.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Mar 3, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Also on that list are Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee.


Can't argue with that!

Add in George Wishart & Knox! Ok... not so modern.

*I also often think of those who work to discover and reprint the writings of our protestant forefathers.*


----------



## discipulo (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine is a Lutheran missionary and ordained norwegian Pastor called Oivind Benestad, truly a biblical conservative Lutheran.
It was from him whom I first heard the Gospel. He and his wife Tone, and children Andreas and Inga, were in Portugal as missionaries from 1985 till 1992.

God clearly lead me to them, this was the year of 1987, and I had been an atheist till then, but at that time God was pulling down the strongholds of unbelief in my mind, I was reading the New Testamwent, but I still had dozens of questions. 

Pastor Oivind was so patient explaining me texts from the Bible, lending me good books, authors like Schaeffer or Packer.

He and his wife are the most beautiful image of a happy couple in the service of God, and there was always a sense of holiness and piety at their home.

Their home was a sort of holy ground to me, I often went there and came blessed and realeased from burdens, he is such a man of God and his wife
is a prayer warrior in intercession. I am so thankfull to God for them.


----------

